# Desserts as a meal?



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmmm, my mind is kind of jumping around today and I suddenly wondered if it was possible to make a meal entirely out of things that could also be served as dessert. I don't just mean eat chocolate cake for dinner and vanilla ice cream for dessert, I mean a real meal with nutritional value that wouldn't send you into a sugar coma. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, you can make a mock apple pie from zuccini.   You can make mock crepes from eggs (without the flour).   You can make "muffins" from eggs and flax seeds.  I'm sure there must be other ideas out there.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 16, 2011)

I like baked apple dumplings; mince meat pie (using real mince meat); Candied bacon/tomato sandwiches; Rice pudding.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 16, 2011)

A savory rice pudding...cornmeal muffins...lots of ideas.


----------



## merstar (Jul 16, 2011)

Yogurt Sundaes: 
- Plain nonfat yogurt with a little vanilla extract and a little maple syrup added (or yogurt flavor of choice). 
- Fresh fruit, such as strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, peaches, bananas, etc.
- Lowfat granola
- Chopped unsalted nuts, optional
- Strawberry or raspberry sauce (fresh strawberries or raspberries blended with a little sweetener), optional

Layer ingredients in parfait glass: Fresh fruit, yogurt, granola, nuts, etc., then repeat. Top with fruit sauce if desired, then sprinkle with more granola and/or nuts.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 17, 2011)

Short pastry crust, pastry cream or a creme brulee style custard, and load it up with fresh fruit: Kiwi, Blueberry, strawberry, peach, apricot. . . you get the idea. 

Merstar has a great idea going with the parfait idea too. Granola provides everyones favorite flavor, CRUNCH! lol

health food, not 100%. Dessert as dinner? Sure, why the hell not.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Sweet potato and butternut soup, add grated apple for sweetness and mixed spice. Serve with pumpkin seed scones.
Stewed fruit crumble with greek yogurt.
Mixed fruit pie (like a mix of apple and berries or pear, peach and apricot.)
Fruit lasagna.  Thin slices of fruit layered with fresh lasagna sheets and homemade custard sprinkled with cinnamon sugar and baked.


----------

